# I know we are not the best defensive team...



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

But giving up 69 in a half to the Hawks?!?!?! Jackson with 31. Comeon Nellie. Emphasize a little, I mean just a little defense and maybe this would not happen.:upset:


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Preach it


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

As much as I love the mavs and all the offense, I am a defensive player and I can't stand to see poor D played. Yesterday at the park I had a guy on my team who didn't play any D. I swear I was about to kill him cause I kept having to guard two people in the paint while he f'in watched me do all the work. :upset:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

u realize this is exactly why the mavs wont get anywhere close to the finals.. sure they can score but they cant defend the good teams.. LA Minnesoda Sacramento and San Antonio can all do away with the Mavs.. 

Another problem is too many all stars.. Yes its possible.. There's no role players.. What a waste of money and talent..


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> u realize this is exactly why the mavs wont get anywhere close to the finals.. sure they can score but they cant defend the good teams.. LA Minnesoda Sacramento and San Antonio can all do away with the Mavs..
> 
> Another problem is too many all stars.. Yes its possible.. There's no role players.. What a waste of money and talent..


San Antonio has offensive problems we're 3 and 1 against them, LA has injury problems we're 2-2 against em, Minni has 1st round gitters and we're 2-2 aginst them too, and Sac... well we beat them last year with our lack of defense and we are currently 2-1. Lack of D is our problem but we're still even or better then the teams you listed that would "do away with the Mavs" Next time you think about trying to hate and discredit the Mavs, look up some stats. 

Role players? How about our center by commity? With Ed and Shawn B healthy again Nelly has key role players back in his rotation who are very underrated and under apriciated with all the big names on the roster.

And if I recall right... the Mavs were in the WCF... one step away from the finals. How can you say won't get anywhere close to the finals?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Jamison needs to get the ball more. If anything, he is the role player. Yesterday he took 3 shots. Give him the ball.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

I was at the Hawks game....first let me say that Rockets > Mavs. Now that that's out of the way...That was almost possibly the biggest choke-job by the Hawks...

Good game.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

naw...The mavs are still better than the rockets or are you a fan of the rockets lol
but that game on wednesday was unbearable in the 1st half but crazy in the 2nd...that 3 point play at the end of the 3rd by atlanta was really really big because if that didnt happen...Dallas would be down by 11 instead of 14 going into the 4th

I think they beat Boston tonight


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> San Antonio has offensive problems we're 3 and 1 against them, LA has injury problems we're 2-2 against em, Minni has 1st round gitters and we're 2-2 aginst them too, and Sac... well we beat them last year with our lack of defense and we are currently 2-1. Lack of D is our problem but we're still even or better then the teams you listed that would "do away with the Mavs" Next time you think about trying to hate and discredit the Mavs, look up some stats.
> ...


who the hell cares about your idiotic regular season statistics? Those mean absolutely nothing. The Lakers have been struggling through injuries all season, Sacramento hasnt been the healthiest team either.. When its playoff times these two teams will show their true colors and they WILL do away with Dallas.. I want to see San Antonio play Dallas so Turkoglu can hit those jumpers rite over Nash's face..


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> who the hell cares about your idiotic regular season statistics? Those mean absolutely nothing. The Lakers have been struggling through injuries all season, Sacramento hasnt been the healthiest team either.. When its playoff times these two teams will show their true colors and they WILL do away with Dallas.. I want to see San Antonio play Dallas so Turkoglu can hit those jumpers rite over Nash's face..


Yeah it does mean something. When we either tie or beat out SA for the 3rd seed it will. The Mavs are underrated in a sense. They have awful defense but they have little 8 minute spurts where they play great defense. So shut your hole and wait till April.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jcintosun911</b>!
> 
> 
> who the hell cares about your idiotic regular season statistics? Those mean absolutely nothing. The Lakers have been struggling through injuries all season, Sacramento hasnt been the healthiest team either.. When its playoff times these two teams will show their true colors and they WILL do away with Dallas.. I want to see San Antonio play Dallas so Turkoglu can hit those jumpers rite over Nash's face..


Idiotic regular season stats? Atleast they are valid facts, unlike your post.

1. Turkoglu won't be guarded by Nash.
2. Mavs have had players playing injured.
3. Your credibilty is gone since you're talking out your ***.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

The Mavs just lost to Philly while give up 107 points. AI wasn't even playing. Dirk had a good night offensively scoring 40.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> The Mavs just lost to Philly while give up 107 points. AI wasn't even playing. Dirk had a good night offensively scoring 40.


But as always, D was the problem....

:sigh:


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

...There defense is just horrible...they dont contest shots , they dont hustle, they dont do anything but stand around and let teams score on them...pathetic...two straight games against teams that didnt have there best players playing for them and they either beat Dallas or give them a game


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

"pathetic" is not strong enough a word to describe the Mav's D... all they do is stand around and watch the other team shoot and hope they miss. Philly's already one of the worse offensive teams in the NBA, and they still give up 100+ points to them....
I hope Cuban realizes this and decides to change things up about his team in the off-season, 'cuz I know as a fan, he probably ain't too happy about what he's seeing...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Walker will be on his way out this summer and if we can add a young athletic defensive player in his place we'll be taking a step in the right direction. I'd kill for Dalembert. I doubt theres any way we get him tho.


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Nelson does not emphasize defense, so as long as he is the head coach, the Mavs will not play any D at all. Nelson believes that the way you win is to outscore the other team, something that has never worked for him, but he is still trying I guess thinking that one of these seasons he will prove everybody wrong.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

They just had Nelly on a pre game interview saying when you have all these stars its hard to have players do the little things that help you win. He mentioned several things, which I think is completely true but tonight so far we're doing good against a JOless Pacers team.


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

I caught the OT part of the game last night. I know Miami has been playing well lately but still 119 pts. is alot to give up on them. They were hitting alot of their shots. That Alston 3 in OT hurt too. I see Dirk fouled out, who was he guarding?


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> I see Dirk fouled out, who was he guarding?


It was either Grant or Odom, but I think it was Odom


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*I know we are not the best defensive team...*

Errr....Dallas and defence?


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

That game last night - - ->  :upset: 
i wanted to throw something....the last person you want to double team would be skip...hes been hittin shots on them all night on the perimeter and yet he had a chance to get the ball??? why??
hug him if you have too...leave brian grant alone...let him try to attempt the two...if he makes it..its another overtime..if he misses it ...you win the game but wow..
the orlando game is a must win..because its looking like Dallas is going to play San Antonio in the 1st round..and san antonio is starting to play there best ball right now....


----------

